# selling trains



## Lar (Apr 29, 2011)

I have a large HO train collection(approximately 250 cars/engines) of all types and kinds and am looking to sell it to someone who can appreciate the hobby. Do any of you know of good outlets to sell the entire collection or good auction houses that specialize in HO train/toy acutions.
Would appreciate any help you can give me in this regard,


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

It's typically tough to sell such a collection to a single individual, normally it's price prohibitive. Also, it's doubtful all of the items you have are of interest to one person.


----------



## Dave Sams (Nov 24, 2010)

Check out

http://www.auctionzip.com/cgi-bin/a...=2011&month=4&day=30&txtSearchKeywords=trains

in your area.

We have one auctioneer in our area who specializes in trains.

Also, look for train shows near you. You are at the end of the season for our shows, there will be more as Christmas gets closer.


----------



## Lar (Apr 29, 2011)

*Dave Sams*

Thank you for the information. Can you give me the name and contact information of the auctioneer in your area. I would appreciate it.
Lar


----------



## LionKing (May 6, 2011)

Hey man I definitely wouldnt sell the whole collection. Get yourself an ebay account and sell them in sets (the ones that are in sets anyway).

You will make far more money doing this, As someone else said its doubtful someone will want them all. 

www.choochooauctions.com isn't a bad place to sell as you will probably get more than on ebay but you wont guarantee a sale.


----------



## LionKing (May 6, 2011)

How much would you sell the lot for? You may find someone in a forum interested - I could be interested...


----------



## Lar (Apr 29, 2011)

Lion King
Thanks, I will be getting an exact count next week, with sets and pictures. I will let you know what I have.
Lar


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Lar said:


> Lion King
> Thanks, I will be getting an exact count next week, with sets and pictures. I will let you know what I have.
> Lar



Why don't you post them here on the site?

And let all see what you got.

I agree, piece it out you will make more money.


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

I wanted to suggest the same thing ED. It would be nice if he could post some pictures of what he has with some prices on so we can get first crack at what he has. pete


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Lar said:


> Lion King
> Thanks, I will be getting an exact count next week, with sets and pictures. I will let you know what I have.
> Lar



Next week has come and is almost gone.



norgale said:


> I wanted to suggest the same thing ED. It would be nice if he could post some pictures of what he has with some prices on so we can get first crack at what he has. pete


I am kind of glad that they don't post pictures.

I think I have enough trains.:laugh:


----------

